# Height



## ForsakenMe

5'4.


----------



## will-o'-wisp

5'7" and a half... and that half is important to me!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

That's it. I'm running away from all these skyscrapers.

I'll come back if I want those biscuits from the top shelf.


----------



## Archetype

Inches? Really?


----------



## Madam

5' 7''


----------



## Nekomata

Around 5'7~


----------



## Kormoran

I'm 5'9, or 175cm. A short-arse, prettymuch, but I suppose it depends on where you're from.


----------



## b90

5'4. 
Being a man the size of a small woman is the best! 
Probably doesn't help that I live in Norway.


----------



## Morrissey

5'9"


----------



## koenigscat

Hey
I'm 1,77m (which is between 5 feet 9 and 5 feet 10, more on the 5'10 side)
What do I need to vote??


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

koenigscat said:


> Hey
> I'm 1,77m (which is between 5 feet 9 and 5 feet 10, more on the 5'10 side)
> What do I need to vote??


Vote 5'10" if you think you're more on that side. The fate of the universe isn't depending on your decision.

I apologize for the troublesome voting options.


----------



## IRLNinja

Roughly 6'2" when I stand up straight 
My favorite quote from people I may have known for some time: "Wow, you're tall." :shocked: (This has happened after knowing a person for months prior :laughing:.)


----------



## KateMarie999

I am 5'3. I'm on the short side of average so I make lots of short jokes about myself.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

KateMarie999 said:


> I am 5'3. I'm on the short side of average so I make lots of short jokes about myself.


It's definitely advantageous sometimes to be short though.


----------



## GentlemanKnight

I am 5'4"


----------



## koenigscat

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Vote 5'10" if you think you're more on that side. The fate of the universe isn't depending on your decision.
> 
> I apologize for the troublesome voting options.


Yea, I have voted that one
And with that, I happened to have saved the universe


----------



## TheOfficialMe

5"5 1m 65. : /


----------



## Promethea

5'6


----------



## DiamondDays

6'3"


----------



## Holgrave

I need to find a 4'11 friend.


----------



## Eerie

6'.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

5'3"


----------



## soya

about 5'10"


----------



## Fear Itself

I'm just at 5'9" but my goal is to get up to 5'10".


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Fear Itself said:


> I'm just at 5'9" but my goal is to get up to 5'10".


How do you intend on reaching that goal?


----------



## Fear Itself

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> How do you intend on reaching that goal?


Shh I can't reveal my secret ways~


----------



## deftonePassenger

5'8. Stopped growing after 8th grade


----------



## TwistedMuses

166cm, 5'4".


----------



## Dr.Horrible

5'9


----------



## Dr.Horrible

Eerie said:


> 6'.


nice height, as a tall girl do you feel awkward around most guys?just currius


----------



## Eerie

Dr.Horrible said:


> nice height, as a tall girl do you feel awkward around most guys?just currius


Growing up yes, but not so much as an adult. I think it's more reversed. My height makes some men feel awkward.


----------



## Dr.Horrible

Eerie said:


> Growing up yes, but not so much as an adult. I think it's more reversed. My height makes some men feel awkward.


i currently like a tall girl.i think she might feel awkward but i think shes adorable


----------



## Aquamarine

5' 4.96"


----------



## dream land fantasy

5'7"


----------



## AboveNBeyond

5"11


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm exactly five feet tall, which makes me Fun Sized.


----------



## Passepartout

a little over 5'4".


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Dr.Horrible said:


> i currently like a tall girl.i think she might feel awkward but i think shes adorable


Everybody's the same height when they're off their feet. :wink:


----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I'm wondering the same thing myself. I think we could start a basketball team up in this joint.


You can put me on the limbo team..

4'10"


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Oh_no_she_DIDNT said:


> You can put me on the limbo team..
> 
> 4'10"


LOL. How about one of those cheerleaders that gets tossed around?


----------



## .17485

I'm 5'6" - 5'7"


----------



## Dyslexicon

Sporadic Aura said:


> I'm 6'2 or 6'3... all the INTJ's I meet in real life seem tall, is that a thing? INTJ's, are you tall?


All the INTJ's I know in real life are tall as well :shocked:

I'm 5'6 <_<


----------



## nothingbutfoma

This is really nerdy but I got excited by the fact that the poll results follow a normal (i.e. bell curve) distribution (for the most part) as would be expected by the theory underlying a continuous trait such as height. There's an overrepresentation of 5'2/5'3, though splitting the survey by sex may parse that anomaly out.


----------



## Flaming Rain

5'4"


----------



## knittigan

Sporadic Aura:3765328 said:


> I'm 6'2 or 6'3... all the INTJ's I meet in real life seem tall, is that a thing? INTJ's, are you tall?


Definitely not. I'm 5'1 on a good day.


----------



## Jwing24

nothingbutfoma said:


> This is really nerdy but I got excited by the fact that the poll results follow a normal (i.e. bell curve) distribution (for the most part) as would be expected by the theory underlying a continuous trait such as height. There's an overrepresentation of 5'2/5'3, though splitting the survey by sex may parse that anomaly out.


makes sense.

a poll i would like to see, what is the ratio of your height to your wingspan? im really curious what those numbers are.

for example I am 5/8.5 approx. but my wingspan is like 5/11.5 or something. are most people slightly over their height? i thought wingspan was usually equal to height, though then again i read some of these players in the nba and their wingspan is like 4-8 inches more than their height! insane!!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

knittigan said:


> Definitely not. I'm 5'1 on a good day.


How tall are you on a bad day? :laughing:

Also, are you really over seven feet tall, @Striver? And if so, how tall are you exactly?


----------



## an absurd man

nothingbutfoma said:


> This is really nerdy but I got excited by the fact that the poll results follow a normal (i.e. bell curve) distribution (for the most part) as would be expected by the theory underlying a continuous trait such as height. There's an overrepresentation of 5'2/5'3, though splitting the survey by sex may parse that anomaly out.


In nature, bell curves. Bell curves everywhere.



Monsieur Melancholy said:


> How tall are you on a bad day? :laughing:
> 
> Also, are you really over seven feet tall, @_Striver_? And if so, how tall are you exactly?


haha nah, I'm 5'6"


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Striver said:


> haha nah, I'm 5'6"


Bet you compensate in other areas though, don't cha?


----------



## nothingbutfoma

Jwing24 said:


> makes sense.
> 
> a poll i would like to see, what is the ratio of your height to your wingspan? im really curious what those numbers are.
> 
> for example I am 5/8.5 approx. but my wingspan is like 5/11.5 or something. are most people slightly over their height? i thought wingspan was usually equal to height, though then again i read some of these players in the nba and their wingspan is like 4-8 inches more than their height! insane!!


a linear regression and line of best fit would be the best way to analyze and graph that.


----------



## nothingbutfoma

Striver said:


> In nature, bell curves. Bell curves everywhere.


Not necessarily so. There are many examples of skewed curves such as those seen in male reproductive success of some species (in which only a few large males mate) or disruptive selection in which there is selection against the mean and you end up with a bimodal curve.


----------



## PrimroseMind

5'6


----------



## letter_to_dana

I'm between 5'10'' - 5'11''. In cm my height is 1.79 cm.
And yes, I'm a woman.


----------



## 2ndIINone

177cm


----------



## firedell

4ft 11inches.  I'm never going to grow and people will continually pick me up or pat my head.


----------



## firedell

Holgrave said:


> I need to find a 4'11 friend.


It's ok, I'm here.


----------



## laikta

5"7 abut 171cm


----------



## you_is_eagleton

5'7"

I'm pretty tall for my gender/race.


----------



## kissy2490

5'8 and 3/4


----------



## Mikasa

Approximately 5'2"


----------



## Rice

4'9"


----------



## Dashing

175cm


----------



## gwennylou

5'4


----------



## ElliCat

About 5'2"


----------



## Sunn

5'9 reporting for duty.


----------



## onyxbrain

5'11


----------



## Amacey

Is 5'3 average for a 15 year old girl?


----------



## So Long So Long

I'm 5 foot 9 inches.


----------



## Lycrester

I'm 5'7.


----------



## aphinion

5'2", and it took me forever to get thereOh my god I just realized that the poll results are almost a perfect bell curve!!! I am way too excited about this...


----------



## CosmoFaerie

5'8.5"


----------



## Chris Merola

like 5 7" and a half maybe, hopefully ill end up a solid 5 8" maybe even 5 9" when i finish growing (INFJ)


----------



## mikan

5"3


----------



## Sharpnel

Holy Mollie! Someone is over 7 feet tall??? Fantastic!
I am but a humble 5'5.


----------



## Christian Exodia

5'4. Pissed about it.

(-Wanted to be at least 6'0, but dad is 5'9 and mother is 5'4-)


----------



## Imaginary Friend

4'11". Oh my gods, I'm part of the 3%.


----------



## Katie Koopa

5'7"


----------



## Playful Proxy

5'10" >.<


----------



## Lady Mary

*5'7" *:happy:


----------



## jamaix

5' 5"


----------



## C. C. Scott

5.'9

I like how the graph has a bell curve, almost.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

C. C. Scott said:


> 5.'9
> 
> I like how the graph has a bell curve, almost.


Aww great, now i want Taco Bell :-/ LOL


----------



## Grad0507

The results look like a bell curve!


----------



## chagak

5'9"


----------



## frozenmusic

Only 1.70m (which I think is 5'7"), unfortunately. I'm surrounded by giants and I'm the only dwarf.


----------



## bubblePOP

I'm 5'0". ._. So short. I'm constantly teased at work because of it.


----------



## Agelastos

6'2", which is fairly average for a male ethnic Swede my age.


----------



## spanky

5'7


----------



## Chiaroscuro

6'


----------



## JanneGirl

5'
Although I went to the doctor the other day and as I was measured she said, "Just under five foot!"
My world crashed


----------



## Adena

1.75 meters, so 5'8?


----------



## Diophantine

Darn you, 5'2"-5'3" people! Ruining the perfect bell curve! :dry:


----------



## Stasis

Diophantine said:


> Darn you, 5'2"-5'3" people! Ruining the perfect bell curve! :dry:


Oops.


----------



## Lustghost

5'5''


----------



## Rhysespieces

I'm a measly 5'6"


----------



## Mair

1.67 m


----------



## crumbs

5 even, almost 5'1''. Every time I go for a checkup at the doctor's I ask for them to measure me. I've been the same height since I was thirteen.


----------



## laura palmer

I found that a lot of girls I know are just short. So many people are short and cannot reach things up high. I was always super short growing up, and then everyone else stopped being tall and I became not-short. It made me feel real good when I worked at the sunglass store and I had to reach for things that were up high for the short people. My doctor said I would only be 5'0, but I am 5'7, so I am not sure if you can predict height.
Also, my grandma is probably 5'0, and my grandpa is 5'5, but my dad is 5'10, so you never know.


----------



## incision

Short, at 5'2".


----------



## action9000

That's a lot of 5'2" - 5'3", wow!

6'1" here


----------



## kdamazon

6'1" and worth the climb


----------



## missjayjay

I'm 5'1"


----------



## rosy

5'6 and a half or 169cm


----------



## Serenade

5'6"

I took pride in being tall. Then I realized how short I was for a female.


----------



## telepariah

6 feet or 183 cm. My ape index is +1, meaning my reach is one inch longer than my height.


----------



## Subaku

I am 5'2".5


----------



## Morfy

1.69 m :3


----------



## starvinginsomedeepmystery

1.87


----------



## Agelastos

For those of you who are still stuck in the 18th century/don't know the metric system:



Morfinyon said:


> 1.69 m :3


5'6.5"



starvinginsomedeepmystery said:


> 1.87


6'1.6"


----------



## rosy

Morfinyon said:


> 1.69 m :3


Does being 5'6.5" mean I qualify as being tall? :kitteh:

Oh cool I'm that height too haha


----------



## Morfy

rosy said:


> Oh cool I'm that height too haha :kitteh:


It's so short for a German guy :')


----------



## Agelastos

rosy said:


> Does being 5'6.5" mean I qualify as being tall? :kitteh:


Depends on what country/region you're from, what your ethnicity is, what your age is, etc.


----------



## rosy

Morfinyon said:


> It's so short for a German guy :')


Don't worry you're not that short haha x3



Agelastos said:


> Depends on what country/region you're from, what your ethnicity is, what your age is, etc.


I'm sought of a mix, 1/4 dutch, 1/4 austrian, so mostly european


----------



## Morfy

rosy said:


> Don't worry you're not that short haha x3


I can't buy jeans in a store without needing to have them adjusted though, which sucks x_x


----------



## Agelastos

rosy said:


> I'm sought of a mix, 1/4 dutch, 1/4 austrian, so mostly european


And you're American? The average height for white female Americans between the ages of 20 and 39 is 5'5" (I don't know if you're younger than that, but I don't have any data for people of your ethnicity and nationality under the age of 20, so it doesn't matter). So, you may not be "tall", but you're above average height for your demographic.


----------



## rosy

Agelastos said:


> And you're American? The average height for white female Americans between the ages of 20 and 39 is 5'5" (I don't know if you're younger than that, but I don't have any data for people of your ethnicity and nationality under the age of 20, so it doesn't matter). So, you may not be "tall", but you're above average height for your demographic.


That's cool and thanks for the reply  I'm from the uk and a bit younger than that, so I think it would be about the same-ish. It's interesting to see how height differs in different cultures.


----------



## Agelastos

rosy said:


> That's cool and thanks for the reply  I'm from the uk and a bit younger than that, so I think it would be about the same-ish. It's interesting to see how height differs in different cultures.


Ah. It's 5'5" for females (16-24) from England, 5'3.5" for Scotland (16+), 5'4" for Wales (16+).
The Scottish data are from 2008, though. And the Welsh data were self-reported, so they may not be as reliable.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

I'm between 5' 3.5" and 5' 4" RWAR :kitteh: (actually, I have not checked my height in a while, but I think that was my height, but my memory can be fuzzy lol)

I wonder how tall people thought I was?
I'm probably a lot taller than expected since most people know that I am an eevee :shocked:



kdamazon said:


> 6'1" and worth the climb


For some reason I can only thank posts on every other page page, but I wanted to thank this one, because it was the best post in the thread 

And, I'm a pretty good climber if I do say so myself :wink: :tongue: lol




TheProphetLaLa said:


> I'm 5'10". Looking down on the rest of you munchkins and bumpkins.


Just remember, munchkins are tasty 

(and I'm a munchkin :wink














Christian Exodia said:


> 5'4. Pissed about it.
> 
> (-Wanted to be at least 6'0, but dad is 5'9 and mother is 5'4-)


Why are you pissed about it? There is nothing wrong with being 5' 4". It does not make you less tough, less strong, less of a man, or less of anything. You're height does not define you, even if others have different opinions of you because of your height, your height still does not make you any more or any less awesome.

I mean, don't get me wrong, I know people may judge you for being short. In high school, my friends used to show girls my picture and they thought I was good looking until they found out my height. One of my friends even told me that she would have sex with me if I was taller (apparently my voice over the intercom sounded "tall" ... probably because I was speaking with a much more powerful voice because I was nervous lol) lol. People would underestimate me until high school when a lot of them knew I worked out (then they over estimate me because I would not hurt a fly lol XD). And sure, we have idioms in our culture, such as "looking down on someone" or "looking up to someone", we compare being tall to being strong, and people who are tall (tall and male) seem to look more like a leader (yay stupid gender roles). And there is other stuff too (like I think someone once posted a study that showed a positive correlation between height and salary and I'm not sure, but I think it was corrected for sex/gender). Yeah, people may not see the value in someone who is sort as much, I won't argue that, but your height is not the problem (culture and the perceptions we are taught as soon as we are born are the problem ... and don't get me started on my old roommate that would try to console me when I made short jokes about myself when I have no problem being short, but would make a big deal about Jon Steward "only" being 5' 6" all the time. Okay that was the gist of it lol. It was annoying lol) and being short does not take away any of your value as a human being.

Besides there are advantages to being short, such as fitting in more places, having more things to climb because others are too tall to need to climb them, and getting things off the top shelf in super markets becomes a puzzle  :tongue:




DropDeadDollFace said:


> 4'11"
> Please don't laugh! T.T


Why would anyone laugh at that?
My mom is less than an inch taller than you, my sister is your height, and I have an ex and a couple other friends who are shorter than you. You are not alone and you have nothing to be ashamed of *hugs*




isingthebodyelectric said:


> 5'3"


Why sad? You are great 

Besides, I like people who are 5' 3" because it is easier for me to look at them in eye level


----------

